
The Invention of the Beach Read - lermontov
https://www.newyorker.com/books/page-turner/the-invention-of-the-beach-read
======
jatsign
My in-laws recently downsized to a townhouse and needed to get rid of some
books, so I ended up with about 20 Jack Reacher (and similar) books. I grab
one whenever we head out on vacation.

They're great, because there's no need to read them in order, or remember
previous plots. They're good enough to keep my attention but not so great I
can't put them down when it's time to do something else.

I don't know how they thread that needle so well, but they do. I expect when
AI write the first decent book, this is what it will look like.

